

Ask HN: Whats your screensaver? - sharjeel

Interesting hackers have interesting screensavers. Would be interesting to see what others use.<p>I am on Windows and use Sysinternal's BSOD screensaver (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897558.aspx).
======
danielionescu
I use JkDefrag screensaver <http://www.kessels.com/Jkdefrag/>

------
allanj37
Electric Sheep <http://community.sheepserver.net>

------
entelarust
i use Fliqlo <http://lifehacker.com/331640/>

------
ScottWhigham
_Interesting hackers have interesting screensavers._

I must not be that interesting then

------
rms
I use Turn Screen Off

------
nazgulnarsil
are you people still on CRT's or something?

